# Solved: Cant open AsIo.sys!!(2)



## Lil Chris (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi there I Have Upgraded to Windows 7 from Vista 64.All went resonably smoothly but I get the above error message on boot up,can anyone advise.I have updated my mb drivers from the Asus site.I have tried removing the Asus software and tried altering the PCIPnp staus in the Bios to yes(this was a suggestion on the windows site) but with no success.

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.
Asus P5K Premium,Intel Core 2 3.00ghz,4GB Corsair DDR2.GF8800GTX
Asus onboard sound max(latest drivers)


----------



## Lil Chris (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi there,the answer is here on the Asus site,my fix was post #4.hope this helps anyone else with same problem
.http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...board_id=1&model=P5PL2&SLanguage=en-us&page=1


----------

